# Anyone else just have BellTree go down?



## Allure (Aug 17, 2017)

The was an 505 error for about 20 minutes.... Just cam back on!


----------



## pusheen.queen (Aug 17, 2017)

No! I did two! I thought It was just me so I tried on my other computer, but It was definitely the whole site.
When It first started back up for me, It wouldn't let me log back in with the correct details, and the forum had the winter layout. Strange


----------



## Imbri (Aug 17, 2017)

I couldn't log in, either. It's strange, because Is It Down Now was saying it was just me. Obviously that wasn't the case.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 17, 2017)

Yep,Me too.
 Last night there was maintenance so maybe it's just a bit of lag.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 17, 2017)

A few minutes ago, I came on RIGHT when the website finished updating. The website had the winter theme and nobody had tbt. It was only for a few seconds, though.

Also this is not Animal Crossing related, so maybe you should move it before a mod locks it or something...


----------



## Allure (Aug 17, 2017)

pusheen.queen said:


> No! I did two! I thought It was just me so I tried on my other computer, but It was definitely the whole site.
> When It first started back up for me, It wouldn't let me log back in with the correct details, and the forum had the winter layout. Strange



Same. Good thing I'm not the only one. Whew!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 17, 2017)

pusheen.queen said:


> No! I did two! I thought It was just me so I tried on my other computer, but It was definitely the whole site.
> When It first started back up for me, It wouldn't let me log back in with the correct details, and the forum had the winter layout. Strange



Same, guess it's just a glitch?


----------



## Allure (Aug 17, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> A few minutes ago, I came on RIGHT when the website finished updating. The website had the winter theme and nobody had tbt. It was only for a few seconds, though.
> 
> Also this is not Animal Crossing related, so maybe you should move it before a mod locks it or something...



I wasn't sure where to post...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 17, 2017)

Allure said:


> I wasn't sure where to post...



That's okay, just make sure to move this in the Bell Tree HQ


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 17, 2017)

Same. It keeps going down. Not sure why.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Every time I refresh I keep getting a data base error.


----------



## pinkcotton (Aug 17, 2017)

It happens sometimes. :/


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Aug 17, 2017)

Maybe related to the upcoming 'Fair'?


----------



## CrumbyTheNarwhal (Aug 17, 2017)

Yea, That did happen too me a while ago. Pros just a glitch


----------



## glover (Aug 17, 2017)

I think someone hacked the site


----------



## N e s s (Aug 17, 2017)

Just started working again, it was a bit longer this time. Only like 10 other people are online as I type this.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 17, 2017)

The forum is up and down all day today due to server issues, but we are working on it. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 17, 2017)

Just make sure you don't let hackers or DDOS attackers come into your site often.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 17, 2017)

Jeremy said:


> The forum is up and down all day today due to server issues, but we are working on it. Thanks for your patience!



Oh I thought you kept updating it


----------



## Keldi (Aug 17, 2017)

Oh okay. I was worried...but now I'm worried again because of the potential hackers... u.u"
Edit:Being on edge all the time is no fun


----------



## Allure (Aug 17, 2017)

Jeremy said:


> The forum is up and down all day today due to server issues, but we are working on it. Thanks for your patience!



Not a problem, I just figured I'd post incase the staff wasn't aware!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 17, 2017)

Keldi said:


> Oh okay. I was worried...but now I'm worried again because of the potential hackers... u.u"
> Edit:Being on edge all the time is no fun



I hope it's not hacking


----------



## Katelyn (Aug 17, 2017)

It KEEPS GOING DOWN UGH


----------



## Twisterheart (Aug 17, 2017)

Yeah, it keeps going down for me too. And now for some reason the site is on its winter theme?


----------



## Katelyn (Aug 17, 2017)

Back up once again. Hopefully it stays this time...


----------



## Allure (Aug 17, 2017)

Yay, winter format lol...


----------



## Bulbamander (Aug 17, 2017)

It's a very cold winter-like summer on TBT at the moment. xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 17, 2017)

Well, all of these errors are happening because this would've never happened if we SELECTED?*BAN?JUSTIN *


*credits to sassiest kid on tbt : Cress


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2017)

The winter thing, I believe, is a glitch.

I hope Jeremy found the cause of this.


----------



## Keldi (Aug 17, 2017)

I think I'll just log out and check in as a guest. Having my account open makes me worried it'll go coocoo if the site goes down for too long 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tanukki said:


> Well, all of these errors are happening because this would've never happened if we SELECTED•*BAN•JUSTIN *
> 
> 
> *credits to sassiest kid on tbt : Cress



I don't get it.
Just wanted to question that before I go.


----------



## 5cm/s (Aug 17, 2017)

yup! it's a winter scene now and everything is all stretched out ;; hope they fix it soon!


----------



## Lackadaisy (Aug 17, 2017)

Also seeing the winter theme with no TBT listed for anyone. First thought it was a lame April Fools joke, but remembered that, hey, it's August


----------



## Twisterheart (Aug 17, 2017)

Has coding disappeared for anyone else? I went to update my card trades, but now all of my spoiler tags aren't working even though I didn't change anything.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2017)

Somehow, the background looks like it's on January 1st, 12:00 AM.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 17, 2017)

We are working on the issue, so some things may be missing (including the correct season, happy winter!).


----------



## onionpudding (Aug 17, 2017)

This is kind of weird but I hope it gets fixed soon!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 17, 2017)

Keldi said:


> I think I'll just log out and check in as a guest. Having my account open makes me worried it'll go coocoo if the site goes down for too long
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



because you are not sassy , duh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2017)

Jeremy said:


> We are working on the issue, so some things may be missing (including the correct season, happy winter!).



It is winter, actually, if you're living in South America or Australia. So you got their season correct at least.


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2017)

It's winter in Australia. Finally, some non-forum racism!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 17, 2017)

I've realized TBT has been spotty for the past few hours, and even though it's kinda back I can't see my currency and can't seem to send wi-fi ratings (ik jeremy said some things are still wonky, I'm just saying). Like let me complete my trades lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 17, 2017)

I wish I could like some people right snow.

Get it?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm sorry, corny joke.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 17, 2017)

Yay it's winter again! And all tbt is gone!


----------



## Lynx_ (Aug 17, 2017)

I thought I was the only one! Gah


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2017)

I found another error. When you see your infractions, it doesn't say that Resetti issued you infractions anymore. It displays the actual moderator's name.


----------



## Allure (Aug 17, 2017)

Bulbamander said:


> It's a very cold winter-like summer on TBT at the moment. xD



Aww, I can't like the post...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2017)

Should I be worried or happy that I got to see the site be winter in August?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 17, 2017)

Jirachi100 said:


> Should I be worried or happy that I got to see the site be winter in August?



Be happy, it might not happen again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also this is pretty cool  something for me to remember here: August in TBT turns into winter! Everyone is suddenly broke!


----------



## Lynx_ (Aug 17, 2017)

Mine is really really late winter... and I can't see anything under peoples profile pictures.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2017)

I just realized all the collectibles are gone. Though, what made me realize this was my user title doesn't have its custom color anymore.


----------



## Shayden (Aug 17, 2017)

Jirachi100 said:


> I just realized all the collectibles are gone. Though, what made me realize this was my user title doesn't have its custom color anymore.



The shop is gone, too. My mailbox is smaller now haha


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 17, 2017)

Let's keep this as a memory!
View attachment 206154

Hmm, spoilers don't seem to work. Ah well.


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 17, 2017)

Also, I think that spoilers don't work at the moment lol


----------



## Strawberryllama (Aug 17, 2017)

Weird... I couldn't get on for a while, came back, and find it's winter and everyones collectibles and tbt are gone. I'll stay patient though!
*immediatly screenshots swinter*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2017)

And let's not forget that the moderators that gave you infractions have been exposed, taking Resetti's name off.

It appears that all four of my warnings/infractions were issued by four different moderators, all of them have retired in 2015.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 17, 2017)

There's only 3 things to explain this:

1. Jeremy destroyed the coding
2. Mods are pulling a prank
3. Sites been DDOSed and is destroying everything


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 17, 2017)

N e s s said:


> There's only 3 things to explain this:
> 
> 1. Jeremy destroyed the coding
> 2. Mods are pulling a prank
> 3. Sites been DDOSed and is destroying everything


Its neither of those. It's probably just high traffic issues.


----------



## Keldi (Aug 17, 2017)

N e s s said:


> There's only 3 things to explain this:
> 
> 1. Jeremy destroyed the coding
> 2. Mods are pulling a prank
> 3. Sites been DDOSed and is destroying everything



DDOS? What does that mean? Should we be concerned?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2017)

It's normal again, for now.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 17, 2017)

Ok. Leave this thread until it happens again.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 17, 2017)

Ah, back to normal! Good thing I got a picture, but this is probably gonna happen again....


----------



## Shayden (Aug 17, 2017)

Keldi said:


> DDOS? What does that mean? Should we be concerned?



according to google:
A Distributed Denial of Service (DDoS) attack is an attempt to make an online service unavailable by overwhelming it with traffic from multiple sources.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 17, 2017)

I just thought something. Maybe this winter theme that has no shop, tbt, collectibles etc. is from the old tbt? Idk


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2017)

Well, at least I got to see that happen.

Edit: Wait, since when does it have a link to my blog entries in forum posts?

Edit 2: That's gone now


----------



## Keldi (Aug 17, 2017)

<Near> said:


> according to google:
> A Distributed Denial of Service (DDoS) attack is an attempt to make an online service unavailable by overwhelming it with traffic from multiple sources.



Okay, so not too bad


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2017)

And it said that Resetti issued my infractions again. I can get to his profile again.


----------



## Keldi (Aug 17, 2017)

Wish I took a screenshot of that scenario.


----------



## Chick (Aug 17, 2017)

Just go on the discord server and see what all the fuss is about. All will be explained there.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Aug 17, 2017)

Well, I'm glad it's back to normal so I can trade.


----------



## Lunariati (Aug 17, 2017)

yes oh gosh!! glad to hear that i'm not the only one. i kept refreshing and refreshing earlier trying to come on, and i was wondering if there was something wrong since i could access all the other sites i go on except for tbt forums. happy to see that things seem to be fine now, though!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 17, 2017)

Keldi said:


> Wish I took a screenshot of that scenario.



Don't worry, I shared a screenshot on another page here! ^^


----------



## Keldi (Aug 17, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Don't worry, I shared a screenshot on another page here! ^^



Found it!


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2017)

yeah, at the moment its 50/50 whether i can get on or not ://


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 17, 2017)

Everything seems to be okay now so we can all calm down


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 17, 2017)

Does no-one else just think "let's try again later"?

Jeremy, I'll pay you ?7 to take the site down for a whole week without warning. Then we can get some real reactions!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 18, 2017)

idk about the rest of you, but I was loving the new look for the site I kept getting all day yesterday


----------



## Thunder (Aug 18, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> idk about the rest of you, but I was loving the new look for the site I kept getting all day yesterday



thats our new minimalism theme


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> idk about the rest of you, but I was loving the new look for the site I kept getting all day yesterday



yeah had that as well.. :|

glad to see it works meow though.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 18, 2017)

Thunder said:


> thats our new minimalism theme



and here I thought a mirror for this year's fair got leaked


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 18, 2017)

Signatures can be changed now. This issue only affected the default TBT theme.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 18, 2017)

Same here, thought I broke it


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 18, 2017)

Thunder said:


> thats our new minimalism theme



Our new day theme if you will.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 18, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> and here I thought a mirror for this year's fair got leaked



Ooh, that's a good idea.


----------

